# Charging your battery from the mains whilst at home



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there

Well I've moved house, from Covent Garden to Pimlico. This area is supposedly quite well heeled, but I'm not finding them very friendly when it comes to my motorhome. 

Day 1: "oh, you won't be allowed to park your motorhome here" - um, why not? I've had a Westminster parking permit for over two years now - "someone might complain"

Later: man comes running when I'm parking my motorhome "how dare you park your motorhome in front of my house - you're blocking the light, it's anti-social behaviour" - sorry, I'm trying to park it in front of my own, not yours, but someone's in the way - I just need to charge it for a few hours, and then I'll move it 

After that, I park it two streets away outside a school, instead of outside anyone's house - but the battery's flat and needs charging so today - 

Earlier today: woman comes running out from next door when I'm parking my motorhome " how long are you planning to park here for, right outside my front door?" - um, well a few hours until it's charged, then I'll move it - it'll be gone in the morning - "have you thought of parking in the square a few streets away?" - well I park in front of the school most days, nowhere near anyone's homes. 


TONIGHT - I go outside to unplug the electric, so I can close my window before I go to bed - and guess what???? Someone has unplugged it and the end which was in my van is on the pavement with all the cable in a big heap. Yet, it's still plugged into the mains in my flat AND it's raining. And of course, it's not charged. 

Isn't that really dangerous?

I've put a sign on it now saying "DANGER DO NOT UNPLUG - CONNECTED TO MAINS ELECTRICITY" and I've said "if you have a problem, please knock or call me on 07xxxx" 

I mean - honestly? This is supposed to be a nice, area - so much for community. I feel completely unwelcome. 

Does anyone else have this kind of problem? I never had this in Covent Garden.


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Had the same problem when I bought my (smallish) campervan.
One particular neighbour, who lives on the opposite side of the side road, complained bitterley about the van being parked outside my house. And complained, and complained and ---- you get the message.
I told her, none too politely in the end, that I had this round ticket on my van AND on my car with allowed me to park on the street.
I have to say, it took several weeks and numerous arguments before she gave in and accepted that my van was here to stay.

Argggggggggggggg! People!

Good luck with your parking.

Chris & Tilly.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

you have upset them anyway just park outside your house or better still someone else's house 

joe


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There are some right To$$ers about these days, it's all part of the way this country sees anything approaching wealth, they don't like it, in other countries people are happy if you do well or can afford better, here all they want to do is either moan or steal it., I'd find a way of getting the electric to the van which can't be interfered with or cause a trip hazard, and leave it at home, stuff em HC.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I do feel for you.

However running a cable from the road to the house is a hazard and will come under Health and safety regs.

Do you have a solar panel and a battery master? both would help keep leisure and vehicle batteries topped up.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

after driving in to central london (chelsea, just down the road from you!) yesterday, I sympathise with anyone actually driving in the area, in a car, let alone in a MH, and even more so in trying to park up :roll: . Just point them in the direction of your parking permit (presumably residents only?) and say you are allowed to park there in it as much as they are allowed in their chelsea tractors.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

zulurita said:


> I do feel for you.
> 
> However running a cable from the road to the house is a hazard and will come under Health and safety regs.
> 
> Do you have a solar panel and a battery master? both would help keep leisure and vehicle batteries topped up.


I have a generator but it never seems to get it topped up fully.

I have been running it when I drive to the park, so as not to disturb anyone.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

bognormike said:


> after driving in to central london (chelsea, just down the road from you!) yesterday, I sympathise with anyone actually driving in the area, in a car, let alone in a MH, and even more so in trying to park up :roll: . Just point them in the direction of your parking permit (presumably residents only?) and say you are allowed to park there in it as much as they are allowed in their chelsea tractors.


Driving and parking in Central London is really easy when that's all you ever do!

I don't know how you country folk drive on country roads - I find them terrifying!


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Our friends who live in the poshest end of St Albans had a similar problem with their classic split-screen VW Camper. The "toffs" got up a petition to have it removed "as it was a blight on the neighbourhood". Instead, they had it resprayed in best beach-bum style with flowers and surfing scenes on the sides. To top it all off, they put a surf board on the roof rack permanently.

It was then brought to the notice of the local council who announced that, since it was carrying a valid residents permit and road tax exemption disc, then "what was all the fuss about?"

To add insult to injury, one of the councillors who lived in the same road bought a beach buggy, put his residents permit on that and parked that outside his house .... 2 doors along from the camper.

So Heather, ever thought of a suitable respray for your legally parked van? :twisted: 

Colin


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

A van keeps parking outside of our kitchen window and it does make it dark enough to need the kitchen light on for much of the time, so to some degree I do understand your neighbours.
I have remonstrated with the owner but my wife insists that our van is safer there than on the road.
Seriously in your place I would consider the solar panel and battery master route. It is about the same price as a generator to set up but is silent and constant and once installed; free.
I am lucky and can leave mine on charge all of the time, making sure the fridge is prepared for food within a couple of hours is another bonus.
Perhaps, when the neighbours have got to know you as a person and not just as a van obstructing their view of the street, they will be more tolerant. I was about to say you could take them round a welcoming Pumpkin Pie but that may be going a bit too far. The concept however could break the ice.
Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Personally, I would park it outside your own house all of the time as you can keep your eye on it and nip in and out whenever you want to.
But the electric lead across the pavement is another thing  a degree of neighbourly cooperation would maybe called for and than you have general passers by just walking up the street. As mentioned, it is a trip hazard and an insurance claim could follow  
You are entitled to park there, so point it out and stand your ground  
Am I glad, I have my own off road parking and great neighbours  
Hope you get it sorted 

edit
regarding the solar panel, it obviously depends on if your van would catch the sun


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

rosalan said:


> A van keeps parking outside of our kitchen window and it does make it dark enough to need the kitchen light on for much of the time, so to some degree I do understand your neighbours.
> I have remonstrated with the owner but my wife insists that our van is safer there than on the road.
> Seriously in your place I would consider the solar panel and battery master route. It is about the same price as a generator to set up but is silent and constant and once installed; free.
> I am lucky and can leave mine on charge all of the time, making sure the fridge is prepared for food within a couple of hours is another bonus.
> ...


Oh I agree with you, that's why I'm parking outside the school and not outside any houses. Although I find the "block the light" argument a bit much, as I'm in a basement and practically have no light anyway, and even a mini blocks the light for me.

I have tried your "make friends" approach - the first man has a dog and Chloe of course is good at making friends of people so I have talked to him and explained that I am keeping it away from the houses as much as possible. With yesterday's lady, I introduced myself and Chloe and shook hands and also explained the same.

Probably just tiring that I have to bend over backwards to fit in while they are all being cold and difficult. Perhaps all newcomers to all new places are treated this way. Etranger


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

I suspect we were admiring your van t'other day. Parked outside the academy. Nice van and I think it was alright parked there. I would go the solar panel route, we do this as our parking has no leccy. It is fine every time we go to use it.


----------



## john56 (Oct 14, 2012)

You could always buy another battery and a good charger and keep one charged up at home and swap over when necessary, if practical of course.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Dear John

Batteries is awful heavy!  
Alan


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Heather I am quite surprised you haven't had problems before in London.
We kept our large American RVs behind 2m. gates in Kingston and still had people lob nasty things at them.
Occasionally when parked in the road outside our house I would get the odd person complain that large things like that should not be allowed on our roads.!! I always asked if they ever used a bus? 

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Tell them you are looking after it for Dame Judy Dench.
but swear them to secrecy. 
cabby


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Heathercloe
I have the same van as you and it is a pretty nice looking van too. Not too big. Nice and neat.
Show them you parking permit and smile sweetly. Better still have Cloe wag her tail. 
Maybe it's a London thing!! (Smiley wink)
Never seen a soul smile or acknowledge your existence whenever I travel on the Underground there. 
In most places I have lived newcomers would be welcomed, Motorhome too.
Maybe they need to chill and enjoy life a bit more. Could be jealous that you can travel to the countryside,
Cheers


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

What a pain and it is not a nice introduction to your new area. People can be so negative.

Our neighbour had a bit of a go once (the woman as we had asked the man and he said he had no problem). It is on our drive about 40 feet away from their house. The fence is over 6 feet high anyway.

As it is on our property I feel I have the right to keep it there as it is not in anyone's way (or blocking light). I keep it permanently on charge.....no leads on any road or common ground.

I did feel like pointing out that there was planning permission granted for the previous people for a 2 storey extension which would have been a bit more "present"


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

No one has exclusive right to park outside their house. Not you or your neighbours. Park wheresoever you like, its legal as long as there are no local parking restrictions.

People don't like change, you're change! They'll get over it.......eventually.

Just be your normal pleasant and charming self and smile sweetly but be firm if necessary.


----------



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

Last year we viewed a house in Frimley Green, Surrey and took our van for the second viewing to see if it would fit in the drive. The house had a detached garage and a space between the garage and a fence, all within the grounds, ideal for a van! All that could be seen from the cul de sac would haven been the front of our then low profile van. 
As I drove into the drive a neighbour came running out and banged on the cab window. He was extremely irate and demanded to know what the hell I was doing bringing such a monstrosity into the cul de sac. I explained we were viewing his neighbours house to which he proceeded to tell me about the various bye laws relating to caravans and how he wouldn't tolerate pikeys in his road...
Needless to say we didnt buy the house next to Victor Meldrew of Frimley, thank goodness we found out before proceeding any further.
Unfortunately we did leave a very upset vendor and later found out from the agents that there was a domestic between the neighbours when her husband came home.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

This thread takes me back when we lived in a semi linked house, in garage was wifes car on drive my Transit work van, in front on road our Hymer 544 parked. We had lived there from when it was built and saw many neighbours move in and out over the years. No one ever complained but leaves me wondering now why they moved?.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Not many campervans parked outside the £1m + properties in Pimlico. I'm surprised you can even find somewhere to park but what a fabulous place to live as I worked not that far away and can imagine the local resistance to your parking arrangements.

I don't think connecting your van to the mains from your house is a great idea and I suggest, as others, that you get a solar panel that will smart charge your vehicle and leisure batteries assuming the buildings don't cast too much of a shadow.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Why not invite your neighbour for a trip out in the van when the weathers nicer.
I' sure they will be delighted and you'll have a chance to explain just how and why keeping it charged is important.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Have you got a tree in the garden which you could trail the lead over and across the top of your van and then under the van into the socket? Wouldn't have the lead trailling across the path as a trip hazard then.

Joe


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

I say 'fook 'em'

Park it outside your house and sit in it watching TV and with music blaring and then when you leave it quiet they will all be pretty happy!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Heather Chloe: would any of these be useful ? I don't know much about the technology involved but it is a list of charging points in London for electric vehicles. I believe it is PAYG and, if there is one near you, you could use it every now and then.

https://www.sourcelondon.net/map.php

G

Edited to change link !


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

If you have a permit to park in a bay outside your house it is just that ---- a permit.

You have no rights to park anywhere on a public road, you may only park where you are permitted.

This means that the authorities can set any exclusions and limits they like. Quite often they are ridiculously restrictive but that is their prerogative and it is very difficult for the oiks like me to protest against.

Unfortunately, by their very nature, towns and cities are motorhome and caravan unfriendly.

I cannot believe that an electric cable draped across a public path will be acceptable to the council or the police.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Why not use cable protector across the pavement, they are commonly used when temporary traffic lights are installed to protect the cables and prevent any trip hazard to pedestrians. Just a thought.

http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...ei=I0DcUMrbIuaE4ATYj4CgCw&ved=0CJ0BEPMCMAc4FA


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Strictly-speaking, to run a cable across the public highway (which includes the pavement) you would need a wayleave.

If you use a cable protector on the pavement then you would need statutary roadworks warning signs.

240V AC is not permitted - it would have to be a safe low voltage as in yellow transformer 55-0-55.

Try not to do anything that could lead to a genuine complaint by your neighbours.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Heather

Only just seen your OP

In Barnes I I tried to park outside my own (terraced) house for the same reason as you - charging. If not at the end of the road where there are flank and garden walls belonging to houses on the cross street.

I have sometimes had to park outside somebody else's house, but the only time I had a complaint was when I was visiting Barnes from Poland and we were sleeping in the MH (house being let). I pointed out to the complainer that I owned a house there and ignored him. I went off for the MOT and when I returned I had to park outside a different house - he still complained - sad isn't it? :roll: 

Re the cable, I have a lamppost with a sign on outside my house so I was able to run the cable from my upstairs window across to the lamppost and down to the MH, as I realised that across the pavement could cause problems. As you are in a basement, not so easy, but could you arrange with your upstairs neighbours to put a hook in the wall above head height to do something similar?

Geoff


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

3 months my sad neighbour-from-hell-across-the-road-from-me who has upset all of the locals, and also had a couple of visits from the police, had a rant at my wife about the MH being parked outside my house as it was too close to the mini roundabout as I'd moved it to get a motorbike out.

He knew that I was not at home and so was brave enough to be in the road while ranting.........



I wasn't out........




I'd been a bit delayed and was still in the garage getting togged up, listening to him.

I came out of the garage and cornered him and gave him a piece of my mind about his antics towards women and the neighbours, and a very specific warning..........................

I've not seen him since (no he isn't under my patio, yet :evil: :lol: :lol: )


I think you are more polite than me, but best of luck.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Sorry, but my own feeling is that you shouldn't run a cable across a pavement where people need to walk, it's a hazard.

If you haven't got a driveway or somewhere off road to park your MH, find a friend who does so you can charge up your MH.

Linda


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It's illegal to tun a mains cable across a public pavement for anything other than car hoovering & the like, we used to have all sorts of hassle when filming with generators and cables and lights.

What we have done outside the factory is to do what Geoff has suggested, take the cable up to 12ft or so and then run it down to the van, well above head height.

A wall hook or similar would do, but put something round the cable where it hangs on the hook to help protect the cable outer.

We have a main inlet on the side of the trailer at about 6ft height, so we can keep it all away from pedestrians.

At home it is on the house frontage.

The other thing to look at (as has been suggested) is to get a solar panel up on the roof. We haven't plugged the trailer into the mains since September since we got our panels running.

Peter


----------



## john56 (Oct 14, 2012)

I still say buy another battery and keep one charged up at all times, surely you could find some kind chap who would swap them over whenever, what could be more simple and no one gets annoyed .


----------

